# breeding auto flower



## Ridgerunner (Oct 19, 2008)

I got some lowlife auto mix seeds crossed the first female and the first male to show sex the female was about 7 inches tall the male was 3 feet tall . the weed was not strong at all  I got a buzz but nothing to jump up and down about.   The seeds (64 of them) I will plant outdoors next year in the spring.  If the weed from that grow is not up to par will continued growing and selecting the best to breed  improve the strength or do I Need to order some other type of autoflowering, I hope they are better than what I have now.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 19, 2008)

If you don't like the buzz then you better just start with a new strain.Auto AK-47,Auto white russian,and Dieselryder have seemed to prove themselve in potency so far.You still have plenty of time to make new seeds with a fresh strain for next years outdoor.


----------



## Uncle Dolge Monster (Nov 14, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had successfully breeded an auto and grown the seeds.  I would think the seeds would be F2 generation or beyond and some would autoflower and some not, getting a mix of traits.

If not I would buy some.


----------

